# Alice Upgrade  e  Problemi con Router

## sloop_gr

Ho l'abbonamento con Alice adsl 640 ed uso il Modem-Router :  Aethra Starbridge EU

2 settimane fa ho chiamato sul 187 e mi hanno confermato che la mia linea e' diventata 1,2 Mbit ... pero' Io continuo a navigare sulla velocita' di 640.

Mi sono informato che il problema esiste per tutti che usano un ''Modem - Router'' ..  

Sicuramente devo cercare una soluzione sulle impostazioni del modem  :Question: 

Al 187 non possono aiutarmi ( NON HANNO LA MINIMA IDEA ) 

      Dattemi una mano Grazie

----------

## RockSteady

questa e la prima che sento  :Confused: 

forse semplicemente ti deve ancora arrivare l'upgrade?

----------

## sloop_gr

L'Upgrade e' gia stato arrivato... Come ho detto me lo hanno confermato i tecnici del 187. 

Io conosco gia 5 persone con lo stesso problema.. Tutti usano modem - Router  :Exclamation: 

----------

## gutter

Questa non la sapevo  :Confused:  . Ma che ti hanno detto di preciso?

----------

## RockSteady

cioe tu mi dici che se ora metto su il mio modem adsl speedtouch manta mi ritrovo la mega??

quasi quasi provo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: :

----------

## SilverXXX

Mi pare una delle solite sparate telecom, dato che tra la 640 e la 1280 lo standard adsl NON cambia, non ci dovrebbero essere problemi, a meno che nel router non sia impostato un limite.

----------

## sloop_gr

Ho chiamato 2 settimane fa per sapere quando mi arrivera l'upgade 

Hanno cercato la linea  e alla fine mi hanno confermato che l'upgade e gia fatto . 

Io ho detto che continuo a navigare con 640 ed ho fatto anche il Test di velocita' della linea

Poi siamo arrivati sul modem e loro mi hanno detto che chiamano tante persone che usano router ed hanno lo stesso problema

Alla fine mi hanno detto che non possono aiutarmi dal momento che a loro risulta che la linea e' 1,2 Mbit  e che non conoscono le impostazioni del router

----------

## sloop_gr

Il modem non ha nessun limite. 

Puo navigare alla velocita' di 10 Mbit

E poi ho parlato con amici nella mia zona che usano il modem classico del Alice e loro sfruttano gia la velocita di 1,2  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## mc619

guarda io col mio router che e' ha bada in download fino a 8Mb/s vado ancora a 640 Kb/s quindi dubito che sia un problema di router... sinceramente credo sia piu' un problema loro.. se atacchi il modem che banda ti da in connessione?i solito 832000 bps??

----------

## RockSteady

ormai dovresti conoscere quelli della telecom

loro sono disposti a dirti anche che hai la banda a 4 mega per sbarazzarsi d te

----------

## sloop_gr

Si come prima non e' cambiato niente  

Downstream Data Rate: 	800kbps

Upstream Data Rate: 	320kbps

----------

## sloop_gr

Forse hai ragione per quelli della Telecom ... 

Pero' non e' normale che tutti gli altri nel mio palazzo  col modem di Alice hanno gia 1.2 ed io NO

----------

## stuart

 *sloop_gr wrote:*   

> Forse hai ragione per quelli della Telecom ... 
> 
> Pero' non e' normale che tutti gli altri nel mio palazzo  col modem di Alice hanno gia 1.2 ed io NO

 

è  normale è normale con la telecom

l'unica cosa che puoi fare è..............................ingannarli

digli che ti sei procurato un modem senza il router e la velocità è uguale

allora controlleranno "bene", arriveranno con il loro modem ethernet e vedranno che la linea non funzia bene e te la ripareranno

ah, che protocollo hai sul router?

pppoa o pppoe

non cambia niente, ma chissà, se lo supporta 'prova' a farti cambiare protocollo

----------

## sloop_gr

Provero di ingannarli come mi hai detto 

Con il protocollo ho provato tutti e due e funziona lo stesso. Non e' cambiato niente

Ora ho impostato PPPoA VC-Mux ...

----------

## gutter

@sloop_gr: di dove sei?

----------

## sloop_gr

Sono Greco 

Ora abito a Catania

----------

## stuart

 *sloop_gr wrote:*   

> Provero di ingannarli come mi hai detto 
> 
> Con il protocollo ho provato tutti e due e funziona lo stesso. Non e' cambiato niente
> 
> Ora ho impostato PPPoA VC-Mux ...

 

cioè ti sei fatto cambiare il protocollo in centrale

perchè se hai pppoa non ti funziona pppoe e viceversa (almeno a quello che dicono in telecom)

----------

## Sparker

Le centraline nuove sono auto-sensitive, ovvero riescono a cambiare il protocollo in automaticoLast edited by Sparker on Thu Feb 17, 2005 9:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sloop_gr

Si hai ragione ho provato di nuovo e funziona solo con PPPoA

----------

## sloop_gr

comunque gli ultimi giorni ho provato migliaia di diverse impostazioni 

Alla fine sono riuscito solamente di confondermi  :Confused: 

----------

## oRDeX

Se ti porta ancora 800kbps sono due le cose:

o devono realmente fare l'upgrade ancora,

o devi semplicemente riavviare il router.

il mio modem eth si Ã¨ automaticamente reallineato all'atto dell'upgrade (sicuramente Ã¨ perchÃ¨ hanno riavviato piastra) e subito dopo nell'interfaccia di configurazione ho rilevato 1504kbps di apertura della portante

----------

## sloop_gr

Che tipo di  router hai ? 

Io ho riavviato il modem centinaia di volte

Che vuoi dire '' Hanno riavviato piastra ''  ?????

----------

## n3m0

Immagino che stia toppando Telecom.

Il sottoscritto: abbonamento NON telecom, con questo router ADSL, upgrade rilevato e utilizzato senza nemmeno riavviare: il router ha rilevato cambio di portante e ha fatto semplicemente un logout/login.

Downstream Fast Channel: 	1504 kbps

----------

## gutter

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Immagino che stia toppando Telecom.
> 
> 

 

Questa non sarebbe una notizia nuova.

----------

## sloop_gr

Certo! un amico mio usa lo stesso modem com Wind Infostrada .. 

Un mese fa ha rilevato l'upgade da 1,2 a 2Mbits senza nessun problema .

----------

## Cazzantonio

Non ho capito bene cosa sia un "modem-router"... io ho un routere e l'upgrade da 640 a 2 megabit è stato visto senza problemi (solo un'interruzione della linea durata mezzo pomeriggio per il cambio di banda). Penso anche io che il problema sia di telecom

----------

## mc619

un router modem e' un router che puoi collegare alla presa telefonica ,, in questo caso incorpora un modem adsl,, nn tutti i router hanno dentro il modem

----------

## sloop_gr

Si il problema e' della telecom ma io sto cercando l'impostazione giusta  del modem dal momento che la telecom non mi puo aiutare.....

----------

## unz

sloop ... porta il tuo router al tipo del piano di sopra [o di sotto?] con aliciona a 1Mbit e vedi se la funzia ... 

... secondo me è telecom ... però parto prevenuto  :Smile: 

----------

## lavish

urk! Con TIN ho avuto l'upgrade ieri! Non e' servito nmmeno riavviare il router...

----------

## X-Act!

Se può essere utile, con un modem-router Atlantis non ci siamo accorti di niente: solo un bel giorno andava tutto più veloce... (e almeno per noi l'aumento di banda è effettivo e si sente parecchio!)

----------

## Cerberos86

modem-router USR 9003 SureConnect.... cambiamenti 0. Nel senso NIENTE upgrade per ora...Non ho chiamato quelli del 187 ma penso di farlo oggi (ho il pomeriggio libero  :Laughing: ). Comunque quando c'è stato l'upgrade 256> 640 non ho fatto assolutamente niente, semplicemente mi sono svegliato un bel giorno e la mia adsl viaggiava di +. Dovrebbe essere la stessa cosa.... :Confused: 

----------

## paperp

A titolo di info:modem router Roper SuperLan ; upgrade avvenuto 1 settimana fa , senza necessitare di nuovo allineamento ,solo un certo singhiozzo nel giorno del cambio banda.

Al 90% è telecom che non ha voglio di appurare il problema.Lo fanno sempre.Unica soluzione rompere all'infinito il 187 , sia la parte tecnico sia quella commerciale , alla fine sistemeranno.Il tuo modem router è sicuramente ok , non stare a dannarti l'anima spippolando chissà che cosa lascia tutto come era prima , ed abbi  un pò di sana pazienza.

Ciao. :Smile: 

----------

## Cerberos86

chiamato il 187, poichè non ho ancora avuto l'aumento....

Risposta: lei è in una zona periferica, gli aggiornamenti saranno completati in tutta italia entro il 31 Marzo....

Aspettiamo...... :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

